# First Agility Trial...



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Today Kenya and I did our first agility trial ever! It was the CPE trial at Taking the Lead in Marshall, MI (the training club on the property of Kenya's breeder, Julie Richards-Mostosky). This was significant for us not only b/c it was our first trial, but because exactly one year ago today I met Kenya for the first time, went to visit her at the same trial last year.

I was entered in Standard round 1 and 2, and Jumpers, but Julie said she would give me this food roll for my dogs if I entered a game so I entered Fullhouse (and then I left the food roll in the cooler!). We Q'd in both standard runs, placing second and first place. For Fullhouse I didn't know what I was doing but an acquaintance of mine showed me how she was running her dog so I copied that course for the min. points and when we ran I had time to get in more jumps, so we Q'd and won based on points. Then in Jumpers we also Q'd and placed first. I almost lost my way on the course but we pulled it off.

Kenya had an amazing day! In training she has been sooooo slow but today she was running! It rained ALL day which I guess was nice for the dogs since it kept everything cooler, but it kinda sucked for us humans. A few people slipped and fell and one little dog fell off the A-frame on his back, but no one was hurt and the dog did the A-frame on his own after his class finished. I was worried about the dogwalk for us since my club doesn't have a standard dogwalk (ours is very low), but she went right up like it was nothing.

I also got to meet the puppy of jperry (I think that's his username here, I think his name is Joe?). He and his wife (?) came to pick up their puppy. I was going to get lunch when I saw Julie coming out of her house with a towel in her arms and a puppy dangling out about to get dropped so she plopped this big puppy in my arms. Oh he is sooooo cute! I hope they come post some pics! 

So Kenya got 8 ribbons, 3 first place, and two new titles (CL1-R and CL1-F). Here is her with her ribbons. I tried to take a cool pic with the ribbons on her side but she would not have any of that! I will post more pics of the trial in the pics section.




























Here is the pup, I had a macro lens on my camera but quick snapped a pic anyway.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Wondrous story, great amazing achievement- hooray!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations! Sounds like you guys had a wonderful first outing.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great time for the first outing.

WTG Kenya and Liesje!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

YAY!!! Great job as usual!!! Congrats!

Did you just tell Kenya a very funny joke in that 2nd picture? Or maybe she just cracks herself up.....

Lu


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

So you were worried about nothing! Congrats!! Although I'm sure you did so well just 'cause I sent you those course maps!









~Kristin


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Uh oh, you are in big trouble now cause sounds like the Agility Bug not only has bit you but sunk their teeth in for good! 
























Congrats on BOTH of you doing so well at the trial! So many ribbons and so much fun. Can't do better than that at a trial, can you!

I also love the photo of Kenya rolling on his ribbons. And next time, whether you know what you are doing or not, sign up for ALL the runs you are eligible for!!!! People will help and it's all about fun!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Way to go!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> And next time, whether you know what you are doing or not, sign up for ALL the runs you are eligible for!!!! People will help and it's all about fun!


I did everything but Snooker (2 standards, fullhouse, and jumpers). Julie wanted me to do Snooker but the trial sec. said it was hard. I watched and still have no clue. I think I get the Fullhouse thing now. I asked someone what she was doing and then copied her course to get the right amount of jumps, tunnels, and jokers and then since Kenya was fast we just did another pinwheel of jumps for more points.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Way to go Kenya and Lies~busy year for you both! I love the pic of her rolling in victory lane!


----------



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

CONGRATS! Sounds like you guys did SO well, and look at all those pretty ribbons!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Snooker is one of those games that many people actually have to go out and do--it's difficult to learn how to do it just by listening to someone explain it. I've been playing Snooker for almost 10 years (when I started in agility, my only option around here with my mutt was USDAA so we played Snooker from the beginning). It's really not as complex as it seems--give it a try! Get a more experienced handler to walk the course/plan it with you like you did with FullHouse.

If Cincinnati wasn't such a drive, I'd say come down for our trials--I'd teach you how to play the game!









~Kristin


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Lies, waytago! ribbons AND titles on your first outing - wow!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool! Nice photos!


----------

